# DannyBoy strain in action!



## yeroc1982 (Nov 9, 2007)

Just wanted to post a couple more pics i just took this afternoon.


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 9, 2007)

thoes are buitifull  great job  hope all remains well,, youll be smokin soon lol


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 9, 2007)

i wll hav sum K2 pics soon!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 10, 2007)

sweet


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 10, 2007)

*The ladies look great. Whatever your doing keep it up because they seem to love it.  *


----------



## morrispk (Apr 5, 2008)

Thats a sexy plant!


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

send that to me and i would be one happy camper


----------

